# Dutch's beans



## kawboy (Dec 21, 2018)

We had a potluck today at work. I decided to show off some of my bacon, so made some Dutch's beans. Holy cow, I'm surprised they didn't start licking the crockpot! Dang they were good. I made them last night after supper. Taste testing them, the wife and I debated on eating all of them and starting over for the work guys. I think I'll have to make a full batch for my family Christmas, I only did a half batch for work. I didn't use the mustard powder, does that make a big difference? Definitely a hit. Thanks for the recipe, it will be a go to from now on!


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2018)

Glad they were a hit for you kawboy! Like I've said before in the original post-change it up to suit your family's tastes.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 21, 2018)

Can anyone give me the recipe link to Dutch's beans? I'm probably missing something obvious, but my searches haven't come up with the actual recipe.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

Alright at some point I'll have to try Dutch's style beans vs my cowboy beans..

I might be biased towards my own..


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

Scott Eisenbraun said:


> Can anyone give me the recipe link to Dutch's beans? I'm probably missing something obvious, but my searches haven't come up with the actual recipe.



https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/dutchs-wicked-baked-beans.50945/

Tada! I think this is the ones ;)


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 21, 2018)

Thank you! I see where I was confused. The title of the recipe is Wicked Baked Beans. I was too big a dummy to look that it was posted by Dutch.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2018)

Scott, give them a go. Whenever I fire up the smoker and we have the family coming over (Ma Dutch and me are Empty Nesters-finally :rolleyes:) they always ask "Is Dad doing his beans?"


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

dutch said:


> Scott, give them a go. Whenever I fire up the smoker and we have the family coming over (Ma Dutch and me are Empty Nesters-finally :rolleyes:) they always ask "Is Dad doing his beans?"



Do you ever serve them over rice as a main dish, or merely the side? Just curious :)


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2018)

Tom, I've been known to eat them by the bowlful with leftover pulled pork on top or even throwing some on a tortilla.


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 21, 2018)

dutch said:


> Scott, give them a go. Whenever I fire up the smoker and we have the family coming over (Ma Dutch and me are Empty Nesters-finally :rolleyes:) they always ask "Is Dad doing his beans?"


I appreciate it. I've been reading the rave reviews for months now. We have a small reunion at the family farm this summer, and I've been collecting smoker recipes for it.


----------



## Dutch (Dec 21, 2018)

Good grief, lad. Don't be waiting until summer time to give these bean a try! :D


----------



## Scott Eisenbraun (Dec 21, 2018)

Like you, we're empty nesters. I will make a test half batch over the holidays and freeze what we can't eat for later.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 21, 2018)

Hrm....Gonna have to try some of these beans then Dutch.

Then I'll need to convince you to make my monster of Cowboy baked beans ;)


----------



## kawboy (Dec 21, 2018)

If you haven’t tried these yet, I strongly suggest you do. I wasn’t sure how they would go over, so made a half batch. They were gone in a heartbeat with seven guys. The bacon was the best part, but I may be a bit biased☺. We are part time empty nesters, as kids are finishing college, they seem to reappear for awhile☺. It’s all good though.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2018)

Love Dutch's Wicked Baked Beans!
I did a straight up batch the first go round. Miss Cotton Candy Mouth was afraid to try them because of the J word...
Jalapeno's. Miss fraidy cat finally tried them, which I purposely had made with 1/2 the amount of J peppers just for her. I use Walmart's Canned diced Jalapeno's for convenience. Seeds and all.
Soon she did try what was left (I dang near ate the whole batch!) Then she started bragging them up to the family.
So I made a double batch for the Thanksgiving get together. Big hit and a bunch got carried home.
Everybody who has tried them likes them.
Besides the reduced Jalapeno's, I put one 15 ounce can of Black Beans (drained) in for a little contrast. And home made bacon fried crisp (OK, I burn it) really adds a nice taste.
I used my too salty Buckboard Bacon and WOW!
I've been requested to make a batch for Christmas Eve dinner. I've got plenty of Homemade BBB to hit it with.

Really a Delicious recipe Dutch!
Thank You for Sharing it!


----------



## bassman (Dec 22, 2018)

I can't begin to tell you how many batches of Wicked Beans I've made!  I've changed the recipe just a bit.  I use a whole pound of bacon (minus half the grease) and a whole 20 ounce can of pineapple.  My wife has asked me on occasion if I can make just 1/2 a batch.  My standard answer is "no, it won't work right if I try".:D


----------

